# working abroad, need to transfer money



## davnograph (30 Aug 2010)

I am currently working in South East Asia. Before here i was in London. I am now being paid in Dong and US Dollar. 

The problem I have now, is i want to transfer money from my English account into a family member's Irish account. how can i do that from here without using internet banking?

is it possible?


----------



## DavidKerns (20 Sep 2010)

Hi,

Using a currency specialist will pretty much guarantee that you’re getting the best available rates, which will almost always be better than the banks, with a smaller transfer fee.

One way of transferring the money would be to set up a Regular Payment Plan, whereby a currency specialist direct debits your account and credits your beneficiary account with the Euro equivalent every month. Transfers can be made over the phone. 

Most brokers offer you the option of either fixing the exchange rate or going on a variable plan whereby the rate you get changes every month depending on the rate at the time of the transfer. Fees for this service range from £4 to £15 depending on the currency broker. We currently charge £4 per month for the plan.

If you are unsure of which currency specialist to use, start by researching the company. Look for key indicators, such as the number of years the company has being running, and how reputable they are. 

Best wishes,

David Kerns, Dealing Manager, Moneycorp


----------



## fto (23 Sep 2010)

yea you can book currency trades using a phone or as david says you can set up a direct debit if you are looking to transfer the same each month.

this subject has been talked about on here abit, check out other topics such as http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=124119


----------

